
Tiny Keyboard Experiment: Living with the 'Minivan' – ExtremeTech - estoquia
https://www.extremetech.com/electronics/255783-tiny-keyboard-experiment-living-minivan
======
bostand
I don't get these mechanical keyboards. Maybe it's a reaction to all those
shallow laptop keyboards, which i as a thinkpad user have not encountered...

Or maybe its a gamer thing?

~~~
jaclaz
It's like beauty, it is mostly in the eye of the beholder.

As an example, you will have to pry my IBM model M out of my cold, dead, hand
(and I am not at all a gamer).

And I am not the only non-gamer loving it:

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/11/why-i-
use-a-20-year-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/11/why-i-
use-a-20-year-old-ibm-model-m-keyboard/)

The feeling (tactile feedback besides the acoustic one) of pressing a key and
being 110% sure that you have pressed it (same thing happens on good ol' HP
calculators, such as the HP 28 C that you'll have to pry out of my other cold,
dead hand ;)).

Still a lot of people believe that the M keyboard is way too loud.

Anyway, even if someone is a fan of long travel, clicky keyboards, from that
to spending US$ 250 on a kit (+ 115 US$ to buy the actual keys) in order to
have a keyboard where you won't find the Enter key where it should be there is
a huge gap, however.

That's (besides the time and labour, that can be considered "fun") it's 365
US$ + shipping for a nice, little keyboard, frankly it is IMHO simply too much
money for the "privilege".

Clickity, ckickity, click ...

------
dvh
$250, you have to assemble it yourself, no numbers row.

